# A Nightmare at Barrington High (NOES Remake)



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

This is a video that was created to show support and generate excitement for the *"Nightmare on Elm Street"* remake that is being shot in _Barrington, IL_; my home town.

I've heard that they are no longer filming at *BHS*, due to some permission issues. They may shoot some exteriors. But they will still be filming in Barrington and else where in *Elk Grove, IL*.

*



*​
This segment was aired on BHS-TV; Barrington High School's local television channel. It is soon to be sent to the producers/crew of the film.

Starring CHRISTOPHER LUNDY as Freddy Kruger

Also Starring ANDREW OWEN

Directed by GEORGE STREICHER

All Original Footage, Images and Sounds Copyright © 2007 Moore Entertainment Studios All Rights Reserved.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG, that's funny! "No sleeping in class!" "Slacker!"


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks! I'm glad you liked it!

I've been told that the crew has just seen the video and they enjoyed it, as well.


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

This video contains both the original storyboards and the final video.

The purpose is to demonstrate how closely the storyboards were followed during the making of this video.






All Original Material Copyright © 2009 Moore Entertainment Studios™ All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great job on the video. That's one way to make sure the slacker students stay awake.


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> Great job on the video. That's one way to make sure the slacker students stay awake.


Haha, right on. I'm glad you liked it!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

ive seen that guy before!!!,awwsum as well


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Haha, yeah that's Chris Lundy, he's great!

Be sure to check out our latest Comedy/Horror short, "Nigel Giddenburgen's World of Monster Hunting" on YouTube.

You can check it out here in *2 PARTS*:

*



*
*



*


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

I just pimped up the old "Nightmare" parody trailer. It looks pretty cool with the new fx.

Check it out if you dare!

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9Qy2fFEXQY[/nomedia]


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Pretty funny, Moore


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Pretty funny, Moore


Thanks! Glad you liked it


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Sadly, I had to remove the original video due to copyright issues.

Here's the updated version...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I guess I missed this post, go figure...was entertaining!


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Glad you liked it!

We're actually moving our channel, as well.

There's a ton more horror/thriller stuff on there, as well as "Total Eclipse," which is posting on Oct. 23.

Check it out if you're interested! www.youtube.com/gwsfilms


----------

